# minimal samba emerge?

## InS

Hello there.

I was looking for a minimalistic installation of samba on my server. but when i looked at emerge --pretend samba it shows that there's a lot of dependencis that i really don't need myself.

So, i was wondering:

1) what one can strip of samba to keep the filesharing functionality? atm i think i just need filesharing without any advanced login protocols or the like. (i don't need CUPS for instance since i have a axis printserver)

2) how you do it easiest? (i was readings some about portage, is it all about allowing/denying packages in the /etc/portage/ files?)

i was searching some on the forums, but... well, searching for samba generates a few hits.  :Smile: 

----------

## malern

Welcome to the forums.

Gentoo uses USE flags to let you specify what features you want compiled, and what dependencies will be pulled in. For more information on USE flags, and how you specify them please check out the handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## cwr

I used to emerge Samba without the X flag, though these days I don't bother.

One solution might be to just emerge mount-cifs, which lets you mount samba

filesystems but not set up a full Samba server.

Will

----------

